# Blocco con kde 4.2 (Risolto)

## Meconiotronic

Ciao, stavo tentando di installare kde 4.2 ho seguito la guida da gentoo.org ma ho questo blocco che non riesco a risolvere.

[blocks B     ] <=kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4 ("<=kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdebase:3.5 required by ('installed', '/', 'x11-wm/compiz-9999', 'nomerge')

    ~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdegames-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* required by ('installed', '/', 'net-p2p/ktorrent-2.2.8', 'nomerge')

    (and 11 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0:4.2[kdeprefix] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libksane-4.2.0', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0:4.2[kdeprefix] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kspaceduel-4.2.0', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.2.0:4.2[kdeprefix] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.2.0', 'merge')

    (and 219 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

Mi piacerebbe sapere se c'è un modo per girarci intorno perchè non vorrei disinstallare kde 3.5*.

Un altra domanda quando dò emerge --list-sets non ho tra i risultati kde 4.2 coe posso aggiungerlo io intanto ho provato a dare:

emerge kde-meta:4.2

GrazieLast edited by Meconiotronic on Mon Feb 02, 2009 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

io credo che tu sia obbligato a disinstallare kde 3.5

anche a me, a suo tempo quando passai a kde 4.1, mi chiese di disinstallare le kdelibs 3.5 (cosa che ho fatto, ovviamente)

----------

## pingoo

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un altra domanda quando dò emerge --list-sets non ho tra i risultati kde 4.2 coe posso aggiungerlo io intanto ho provato a dare:
> 
> emerge kde-meta:4.2
> ...

 

Ciao,

anche a me era sfuggito, occorre aggiungere i set manulmente, come indicato nella guida http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

Per l'altro problema non so, io non ho quel blocco, anche se ne ho uno su  kdebase-startkde. Quale comando hai dato?

----------

## Meconiotronic

Ho dato emerge kde-meta:4.2 -p

Aggingerò i sets per sicurezza.

Cmq voi me lo consigliate di disinstallare kde 3.5*? Nel senso ora kde 4.2 è un degno sostituto? La 4.1 mi creshava in continuazione ed era piena di bug

----------

## Meconiotronic

Bene ho disinstallato quel pacchetto e ora ho kde 4.2 veramente ben fatto, mi piace molto.

Ho solo un problema per ora Konqueror non parte

----------

## pingoo

Bene, posso chiederti di controllare se per caso in /etc/env.d hai un file tipo 99kde-env? Nel caso me lo posteresti prima che apra un'altra discussione? Ho un desktop vuoto a schacchi bianchi e grigi e non posso far nulla!

Visto che hai risolto, è cosa buona segnalarlo nel titolo   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> io credo che tu sia obbligato a disinstallare kde 3.5

 

assolutamente no!!

le versioni 3.5 3 4.* di kde sono slotted, e le ho entrambe installate nel mio sistema. questa non è mica ubuntu che ti fa scegliere tra gnome e kde...

si tratta di avere un po' di pazienza.

per installare in modo corretto le due versioni ho fatto un po' di pulizia nella mi cartella /etc/portage poi ho lanciato app-portage/autounmask per i pacchetti kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.10 e kde-base/kde-meta-4.2.0.

ci vuole un po', ma fa tutto solo.

----------

## devilheart

a me sembra più un problema di smascheramento. kde3.5 e 4 possono convivere senza problemi

----------

## flocchini

a me e' venuto fuori un casino, nonostante abbia seguito la guida. ho messo portage 2.2, messo i sets, emerso kde 4.2 e levato la 3.5 e come risultato ho un kdm 4.2 che l'unica cosa che mi fa partire e'un xterm vuoto, dove devo far partire io a mano startkde

il trucco di chmoddare 755 /usr/share/config non ne vuol sapere. E non mi funzionano nemmeno gli stili gtk per thunderbird e mozilla e il pulsante mostra desktop se lo sono dimenticati da qualche parte

francamente queste release di kde al posto che entusiasmarmi mi stanno sempre piu'deludendo, oltre al fatto che personalmente trovavo konqueror 1000 volte + comodo e completo di dolphin. anche la konsole non mostra piu'i dettagli di emerge durante il processo e non so come risolvere la situazione

/frustrazione inside, mi sa che rimetto il mio backup di ieri e per un pezzo mi metto in testa di dimenticare kde4

EDIT: aggiungo alle mie rimostranze anche la segnalazione avvio applicazioni... 30 secondi di icona firefox saltellante ogni volta che lo faccio partire non me li leva nessuno   :Laughing: 

----------

## k01

giusto per dire la mia, installai KDE 4.0 qualche mese fa, quando era ancora considerato immaturo da molti... non c'è bisogno di dire che ora ho KDE 3.5.9 e me lo tengo stretto, sebben non abbia ancora provato la versione 4.2, ho intenzione di tenermi la 3 finchè posso XD

----------

## manang

io ho usato le virie release che uscivano su kde-crazy

ti dirò...

è usabile...però molti si lamentano perchè ci vuole metà kde3 per far funzionare gli altri programmi di terze parti...abitudini che solo chi usa linux ha...avere tutto con el estesse librerie...

ciao

angelo

----------

## flocchini

beh , siamo in un periodo di transizione ed e' un lavoro mastodontico, credo che nessuno pretenda un passaggio istantaneo e repentino da un blocco di dimensioni disumane ad un altro blocco piu' moderno ok ma sempre delle stesse dimensioni. Io ci sono rimasto male x quanto riguarda proprio l'interfaccia pero', quella e' imprescindibile, non possono propinarmi un kdm che va quando pare a lui, un dolphin che e' imho rispetto a konqueror e' indietro anni luce e mille feature nuove ma incomplete. o meglio, possono eccome, pero' non chiamatelo ne' 4.0, ne' .1 ne' tantomeno .2 presentandolo come "pronta x l'utente finale"   :Sad:   chiamatelo beta27   :Laughing:   E a questo aggiungiamo sicuramente qualche problema di istallazione derivante dagli ebuild messi in giro dai dev davvero a tempo di record che x forza di cose perfetti non sono

poi ovvio la mancanza di parecchi componenti tipo k3b o il bluetooth si fa sentire. Avessi tempo di compilarmi l'svn tutti i giorni e fare bug report lo farei volentieri, purtroppo non ho piu' tempo di smanettare e con l'intefaccia devo lavorarci, ergo kde 4.x almeno x ora non fa x me  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Il problema di Meconiotronic è che stava utilizzando la versione "monolitica" di KDE, che cozzava con le successive versioni, ovviamente "suddivise" (split): per ulteriori informazioni c'è la guida apposita.

A partire dalla versione 3.5.10 le ebuild sono solamente "split", per cui, come già detto da altri, possono convivere senza problemi con KDE-4.1, 4.2, e così via  :Cool: 

----------

## flocchini

ma se io ho il 3.5.9 (x il 3.5.10 devo cercarmi un keywords gia' fatto... sbatti   :Laughing:  ) emerso con i set di portage 2.2 dovrei essere a posto no?

----------

## Scen

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ma se io ho il 3.5.9 (x il 3.5.10 devo cercarmi un keywords gia' fatto... sbatti   ) emerso con i set di portage 2.2 dovrei essere a posto no?

 

Se stai usando la versione "split" di KDE 3.5.9 SI, sei apposto. Altrimenti no, ti verrà segnalato il blocco!

Es.

http://sources.gentoo.org/viewcvs.py/gentoo-x86/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-4.2.0-r1.ebuild?view=markup

```

...

COMMONDEPEND="

   !<=kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4

...

```

Comunque puoi smascherarti in modo grezzo e veloce  :Rolling Eyes:   KDE-3.5.10 in questo modo:

```

for x in $(ls -1 /usr/portage/kde-base/|grep -v metadata.xml); do echo kde-base/$x:3.5; done > /etc/portage/package.keywords/kde-3.5

```

----------

## devilheart

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> a me e' venuto fuori un casino, nonostante abbia seguito la guida. ho messo portage 2.2, messo i sets, emerso kde 4.2 e levato la 3.5 e come risultato ho un kdm 4.2 che l'unica cosa che mi fa partire e'un xterm vuoto

 hai /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-4.2 ?

----------

## Meconiotronic

Per pingoo:

Nel path env.d non ho il file che dici tu ne ho un altro relativo a kde "43kdepaths-4.2" credo siano solo le variabili dei path di kde tipo desktop cartella home etc...

Per cloc3 "e versioni 3.5 3 4.* di kde sono slotted, e le ho entrambe installate nel mio sistema. questa non è mica ubuntu che ti fa scegliere tra gnome e kde... "

Hai perfettamente ragione con autounmask ho smascherato kde-meta-3.5.10 e installato tutto e non mi ha dato nessun conflitto a quanto pare conflittava solo con la 3.5.9.

Per flocchini "anche la konsole non mostra piu'i dettagli di emerge durante il processo e non so come risolvere la situazione"

Ho lo stesso problema le ho provate tutte da konsole, mi è capitato di dover compilare tutti gli split di kde 3.5.10 non sapevo mai a che punto fosse.

Domanda: Anche a voi fallisce lo start di akonadi server? Ho mysql perfettamente funzionante lui dice che invece non riesce a leggere la configurazione poi dice che non è registrato con dbus e non ho idea di come risolvergli tutti questi problemi.

Le potenzialità ce l'ha come D.E. però a me sembra sempre un hiperbeta (Almeno con Gentoo) perchè vedo che le altre distro ne hanno fatto il D.E. principale quindi suppongo che con le altre funzioni bene

Tra l'altro da un giorno all'altro ha smesso di funzionarmi l'audio solo con kde 4.2 ho smanettato 2 ore con le configurazioni in kcontrol e in kmix ma non ne vuole proprio più sapere e non capisco io non ho installato nulla che possa aver rotto le scatole all'audio.

----------

## flocchini

semplicemente le altre distro lo hanno installato su sistemi piu' "consistenti" della nostra gentoo in continua evoluzione e quindi molto prob le cose sono fatte meglio e rappezzate con componenti vecchi dove serve. ricordiamoci che sono passati... quanti? giorni dall'uscita   :Laughing: 

in ogni caso vi seguo con interesse ma da fuori, ho rimesso su il mio backup con 3.5 e per ora procedo con quello  :Smile: 

----------

## Meconiotronic

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> semplicemente le altre distro lo hanno installato su sistemi piu' "consistenti" della nostra gentoo in continua evoluzione e quindi molto prob le cose sono fatte meglio e rappezzate con componenti vecchi dove serve. ricordiamoci che sono passati... quanti? giorni dall'uscita  
> 
> in ogni caso vi seguo con interesse ma da fuori, ho rimesso su il mio backup con 3.5 e per ora procedo con quello 

 

Ah si si, la mia non era una critica ma solo un osservazione di sicuro le altre distro si trovano avvantaggiate per via dei binari.

Poi anche io fino a quando non sarà utilizzabile il 4.2 camperò col 3.5.10

----------

## cloc3

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> semplicemente le altre distro lo hanno installato su sistemi piu' "consistenti" della nostra gentoo in continua evoluzione e quindi ...

 

sto facendo delle prove per verificare quello che dici.

ho provato (finalmente) a lanciare kde-4.2 per stare a vedere quello che succede, e devo ammettere, mio malgrado, che le cose non vanno male.

sto scrivendo questo post da un konqueror versione 3 in ambiente 4.2 senza nessun problema di conflitti.

preferisco infatti il vecchio konqueor per via della barra di ricerca di google e non amo dolphin.

ho riconfigurato a mio piacere la barra delle applicazioni e aggiunto i miei pulsanti tradizionali. per quello del web ho inserito questo comando nella linguetta delle icone (ovvero dentro il file konqbrowser.desktop):

```

/usr/kde/3.5/bin/kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing

```

et voilà, è partito il programma che volevo io.

continuerò ad usare kde3.5 per un unica ragione: la versione nuova di kwin utilizza troppe frivolezze grafiche che rallentano a dismisura la mia cpu monoprocessore e mi sembra decisamente più pesante di compiz.

e anche perché questa grafica ossigenata, francamente, non me lo alza granchè.

----------

## table

Dopo aver provato KDE 4.1 su ubuntu, passare alla 4.2 diretta su Gentoo è stato un paradiso. Sono rimasto piacevolmente impressionato dalla stabilità dell'ambiente.    :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Meconiotronic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per flocchini "anche la konsole non mostra piu'i dettagli di emerge durante il processo e non so come risolvere la situazione"
> 
> Ho lo stesso problema le ho provate tutte da konsole, mi è capitato di dover compilare tutti gli split di kde 3.5.10 non sapevo mai a che punto fosse.
> ...

 

Per rivedere il "progressivo" di emerge sulla barra del titolo di konsole, dovrebbe bastare la modifica del profilodi konsole attuale, cioè:

Impostazioni -> Modifica il profilo attuale... -> Schede -> Titoli delle schede -> Formato del titolo delle schede

Nella casella aggiungi %w

La mia, per esempio, è configurata con %u - %w

----------

